# The Makeup Show haul (plus a little extra from Murale)



## mae13 (May 23, 2011)

I don't think I've ever bought this much in one shot, and yet the only thing I regret is that what I DIDN'T buy. The Makeup Show is bloody dangerous, lol!

  	Some skincare and blushes, as well as a few foundations I wanted to test-drive.





  	I went a little nuts at the Inglot counter. The Z-palette has some Kevyn Aucoin blushes at the top which I bought at TMS, plus some depotted Lorac eyeshadows that are older, but I didn't feel like removing them for the purposes of this photo. The palettes at the top right are Kevyn Aucoin. I also got a pressed powder, a gel liner and some fabulously duochrome pigments from Inglot.



 

  	Liquid liners from MUFE and Stila, glosses from Stila, Becca and Kevyn Aucoin. Plus the one lone purchase I made from Sephora while I was down, the Fresh balm.





  	I got a brush belt from Glamcor, which is awesome, and this cute little mini case from Dlush - it opens up to multiple compartments, brush holders and an empty magnetic palette. Super convenient for travel, or as an actor's set bag.

  	And of course the brushes - Kevyn Aucoin, OCC, Glamcor, Cozette (the owner is RIDICULOUSLY nice), Inglot, Crown.





  	And then I picked these up as freebies from Murale, using my Optimum points.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 23, 2011)

Woohoo!  You hauled like a madwoman!  Good for you!  I LOVE the Inglot!  I have 1 e/s palette and 2 blush ones, but would love to see these in person to pick out some bright colours!!  What colour MUFE uplights did you get?  May I ask what skin tone you are?  I want your stuff!  lol   Have fun with it all!!


----------



## mae13 (May 23, 2011)

Lol, thank you! It was loads of fun. =) 

  	I got the #11 and #12 for the uplights - the ones that had the least sparkly, and were more dewy. They are really beautiful for highlighting, but the HD blushes are pure win. They are so pigmented yet blend out so naturally, it's unreal. I think they're going to be a huge staple for me, both in my personal stash and for my kit.

  	I'm about an NC25 in MAC, though most MAC foundations skew a little too yellow for me. I grabbed the MUFE HD in 118, which is near perfect, and 20 in the Mat, which is too light. (The MUFE booth was INSANE, and I was too rushed making the selection.) The OCC is Y2, which is just about right.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 23, 2011)

mae13 said:


> Lol, thank you! It was loads of fun. =)
> 
> I got the #11 and #12 for the uplights - the ones that had the least sparkly, and were more dewy. They are really beautiful for highlighting, but the HD blushes are pure win. They are so pigmented yet blend out so naturally, it's unreal. I think they're going to be a huge staple for me, both in my personal stash and for my kit.
> 
> I'm about an NC25 in MAC, though most MAC foundations skew a little too yellow for me. I grabbed the MUFE HD in 118, which is near perfect, and 20 in the Mat, which is too light. (The MUFE booth was INSANE, and I was too rushed making the selection.) The OCC is Y2, which is just about right.


	Thanks! Oh, I know! I love MUFE HD blushes!  I just dab a bit on the back of my hand and then dab and blend out on my cheek. They are my favourite cream blush and last forever! Which colours did you get? I have 4, 5, 13, 14 and one other (I forget) that is too dark on me!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 23, 2011)

wow! that's a great haul!!!


----------



## mae13 (May 24, 2011)

Thank you!



ElvenEyes said:


> Thanks! Oh, I know! I love MUFE HD blushes!  I just dab a bit on the back of my hand and then dab and blend out on my cheek. They are my favourite cream blush and last forever! Which colours did you get? I have 4, 5, 13, 14 and one other (I forget) that is too dark on me!


	I got #1-2-3-4-5-6 in the blushes. They're all so wearable. LOVE.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 24, 2011)

holy shit.. Can I come over?


----------



## dinah402 (May 24, 2011)

*drool*  This is amazing!  I love all of your palettes.


----------



## kalz (May 24, 2011)

droolling at those mufe blushes . your'e one lucky girl ! in my country theres no make up show or anything like that ):


----------



## Mazdan (May 25, 2011)

Amazing haul!! Love it


----------



## heart (May 25, 2011)

okay, i am officially super jealous of your haul!  not just the inglot but everything else... the mufe, nars, chanel, etc.  and cool z palette, worth looking into imo.  :0)  love it~


----------



## sunshine rose (May 25, 2011)

Absolutely amazing haulage!!


----------



## mae13 (May 26, 2011)

It still kind of blows my mind looking at the pictures, but I felt like I really had to make the most of it while I was there!



BeccalovesMAC said:


> holy shit.. Can I come over?


	LOL!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 26, 2011)

I'll be there next year!!!! If I have to start walking now Im going to make it! Awesome haul! I'm loving the Cozette brushes, the Deborah Lippman nail color and the Kevyn Aucoin blushes!


----------



## devoted2makeup (May 28, 2011)

That's a great haul! I really like Deborah Lippmann polishes and I want to try Inglot cosmetics.


----------

